# Maggette goes from scorer to spectator for Bucks



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Corey Maggette is the odd man out in the Milwaukee Bucks' rotation as the season winds down.
> 
> It's not a comfortable spot for the veteran small forward, who arrived in a trade with the Golden State Warriors in June. He has played a total of 2 minutes over the last seven games and in six games was listed in the box score as DNP-CD (did not play, coach's decision).
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119033124.html


----------

